# Gm's 1/2 Ton Diesel



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Announcement


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks I am going to send this link to my dh...he loves reading this kind of stuff!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That is interesting, I wonder if Ford is going to do the same?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Txcamper said:


> That is interesting, I wonder if Ford is going to do the same?


They ALL probably have them in the works.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

The 2 big questions for me are: How much will it cost?...and...How much will it pull?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The Ford 6.0 is so gone. Too many problems with that. Ford better get rid of it because Ford's loss was GM's gain. Many went from Ford to GM.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> Has anybody else heard the rumour that Ford is discontinuing the 6.0 litre Powerstroke next year?


 I have an uncle that works for a small Ford Dealer and yes, the 6.0l is gone. Ford supposedly is bringing over a 6.4l diesel that they have been selling in Europe for the trucks etc. There is also and extended Expedition being into'd but as far as I know the biggest eng. available in it will be the 5.4l v8


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That will be a benefit for those towing a smaller outback, but remember it's still a 1/2 ton truck. Lower capacities for payload and overall load. It was interesting to notice the duramax for 07 now provides less horsepower and torque than the 06 models. Glad I didn't wait and got mine this year. 30 extra HP and an extra 30Ft Lbs of torque with the 06.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

What were the issues with the Ford 6.0 liter? There are lots of used Ford trucks around here...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The 2 big questions for me are: How much will it cost?...and...How much will it pull?


Another big question for me.......When are they going to come out with a 1 ton Diesel Suburban?









Mark


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That's good news, we'll be looking to replace our Expedition in early 09 and I was really hoping that there would be some more choices for diesel powered tow vehicles. I'd love to have an F250 but it's just not practical for our family.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Same here. Although a 4-valve _DOHC_ is not going to be cheap!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

very cool. I am sure these will sell.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"The engine is popular not so much for the fuel efficiency but the massive torque needed for towing heaving trailers."

Heaving trailers? Still LOL

" No horsepower or torque numbers were given for the new engine. However, GM did announce that the 2007 Duramax will be offered in two versions. The base 300-horsepower model is rated at 520 lb-ft of torque while a new 330-horsepower option is rated at 620 lb-ft."

Methinks this is to separate the two engines (one for 2007 emissions/uls fuel) and the other for the "Heritage" engine which will be offered until the first of the year.

Sluggo


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Vw dropped their diesels for 2007, & from what i understand the new filters for the 07 diesels may have problems & need regular maintence. Also when they start to plug up the engines are designed to release feul durring the exaust stroke to heat up the exaust to clean the filter. 
What does all of this mean? More exaust restrictions, More fuel, Hotter exaust gas temps! All of this is bad for towing, the life of the motor & parts, and fuel economy.
Now ask yourself is all this stuff really nessasarry? The diesel motor was origonally designed to run on peanut oil it was not untill years later that it ran on diesel. 
Did you know that if you run your diesel on vegtable oil it burns more than 90% cleaner than diesel if fact much cleaner than the new 07 diesels.
Do you know why we cant use it. Because the goverment would not be able to collect the taxes. Because anyone could produce it & use it. What it boils down to is they have no way to controll it.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> very cool. I am sure these will sell.


I've got a friend who custom ordered a Chevy 1500 with the old 6.5 liter diesel motor from the factory back in 98 or so. I couldn't believe he'd done it because I had never seen one before. But sure enough when I went to look at it the side of the truck says 1500.


----------

